

What we mean when we say "hacker" - saurabh
https://www.hackerschool.com/blog/12-what-we-mean-by-hacker

======
salboaie
For a start you should read Hackers and painters:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html>

At least for HN comunity that gives enough menaning, and I like it a lot. From
other people, hacker means "cracker".

------
known
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinker>

